# Overzealous Hello - Ouch!



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

My conure has recently started to add quite a few nips when greeting me.
He exhibits this kind of behaviour when I open his cage in the morning or when I return home from work.
I don't know if he's just excited to see me or if he's upset that I left him :S
He fluffs up the feathers on his head and bites my fingers. After I talk to him soothingly he goes back to being my little sweetie.
Any suggestions on how to fix this problem.


----------

